
Memo from the Boss: You’re a Vegetarian Now - apsec112
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/20/business/wework-vegetarian.html
======
thomasmeeks
Interesting to me. I don’t feel like I'd find this tough but taken one step
further (veganism) it’d be disappointing. I have the unfortunate luck of being
allergic to things like chickpeas and pea protein, so the various vegan
substitutes are likely to be painful.

Not something I’d do, but I am curious how it pans out for them.

~~~
phyzome
They do allow for medical and religious exemptions, apparently.

------
smsm42
Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17526695](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17526695)

------
phyzome
Title is kind of overblown. Employees can still pack a lunch for work with
meat in it -- this is only about catered food and expense reimbursements.

